# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android  لعبة قط يكرر ماقلته من الكلام Talking Tom Cat v1.0

## mohamed73

Requirements: Android  Overview: Tom is your pet cat, He responds to your touch and repeats everything you say with a funny voice.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
[break]
You can pet Tom, poke him or grab his tail. This full version includes  all 6 extra animations (milk, scratching, cymbals, cake, bird, farting).    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## طالب2

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

